# World's First Purpose-Built Radio Factory



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The newly awarded status of city to the town of Chelmsford does not seem to make any impact on the neglect of its contribution to world technology. Agitation continues but little progress to report. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2175365/Marconi-factory-Battle-save-wireless-centre.html


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Very interesting, thankyou.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been kindly sent photos of an elderly piece of Marconi equipment which is on show at the Constanta Maritime Museum in Romania - it can be seen at http://coastradio.intco.biz/romania/constanta-maritime-museum.htm 

I think the instrument number is showing a date of 1950. Would this have been a Chelmsford built unit? Can anyone tell me more about the equipment?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BobDixon said:


> I think the instrument number is showing a date of 1950. Would this have been a Chelmsford built unit? Can anyone tell me more about the equipment?


Certainly many years before 1950 - more likely 1920, or possibly 1930 but no later. 

Yes it would have been built at Chelmsford and almost certainly in the New Street factory (rather than the earlier, Hall Street, building). I can ask around to see if anyone can identify of which transmitter it formed a part.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Certainly many years before 1950 - more likely 1920, or possibly 1930 but no later.
> 
> Yes it would have been built at Chelmsford and almost certainly in the New Street factory (rather than the earlier, Hall Street, building). I can ask around to see if anyone can identify of which transmitter it formed a part.


Thanks Ron. Trying to find out the source of the equipment. One possibility was the Eforie which was laid up in Constanta about 1975 and lay around until at least 2005. She was originally built in 1918 for UK flag as the War Highway - later Seatonia then Bracondale before transferring to Russian flag.


----------

